# Local library is getting 3M Cloud Library which excludes Kindle + Mil Lib info



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

I just found out this morning that our local library is switching from Overdrive to 3M Cloud.

http://www.3m.com/us/library/eBook/

3M Cloud does not support the Kindle devices so that means I will be unable to get e-books from the library any longer. I don't want to read e-books on my Kindle Fire since I prefer to read them on my Kindle Paperwhite. I called the local library and they weren't able to help me.

Have any of you run into this problem?


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/forum/kindle/ref=cm_cd_pg_pg1?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx1D7SY3BVSESG&cdPage=1&cdThread=Tx23II64S8UCHOW

There is a discussion going on at the Amazon forum. If your library get 3M and drops Overdrive, you are out of luck. The reason the libraries are doing it is to save money; they are dropping support for 65% of their Kindle e-book reader customers though.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Sam, did you call and voice your complaint to your library?  Thankfully the two libraries I use do still use Overdrive but I can promise you I'll be on the phone to them (or appear in person) immediately if they switch to 3M Cloud.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

Melissa, I talked to two people at the library and just sent them an e-mail. I doubt the people that I talked to even realized that there is a problem.

My library has always used Overdrive that supports Kindle.  Without any warning, they decided to switch.  Make sure your library is aware that they are downgrading their service before they do it.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

I sure will!  Thanks.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My local library did this, and now it's back to offering Kindle ebooks through Overdrive (on some books, not all). That makes me think they either got a lot of complaints or their borrows fell off enough to be noticed and acted upon. They also seem to me to have far more audio books than ebooks. Maybe that's just my perception since I don't do audio books so every time I see something I'd like available as audio book but not ebook it annoys me. Still, I wonder if it's because there's more demand for audio. The libraries in my county are very busy and very well supported.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That would upset me too as I really don't like reading on tablets or phones where one uses the app. I tried the 3M once and the app seemed really buggy to me. 

So far the 3 libraries I have access to still have overdrive. One is out of state actually were I pay the out of state fee. That is because my local library doesn't have a great selection in genres I read. The third is a library in my state, but out of town and they allow me to be part of it just for being a resident of that state. 

I don't know where you are located, but maybe there is a library in your state also that allows one to get a card in the mail if in state resident? Besides complaining to your local library, only other thing you can to is pay a out of state card for a library that allows it. But they aren't free of course.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

My library had 3m, but got rid of it. My cousin said she gets 3m from her library and can books for her Kindle.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

All I know is as soon as I find out our library's overdrive has a book I'm interested in, I download it and cubbyhole it away like an ant and not a grasshopper.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

I still haven't got any replies to my e-mails to the library and the decision makers haven't returned my calls.  I suspect that they are being overwhelmed by a lot of Kindle readers that are not happy campers.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

My library did the same!   They tried to convince me that it 3M was better and told me I could borrow a Nook. Why would I want to read on a borrowed Nook that I have to physically checkout & return when I own a Kindle.... makes no sense?!?

I've resorted to paying for a Houston library card. The wait is sometimes a little long on some titles, but they have a pretty good section.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have privileges at 3 libraries -- 2 local and the Navy General Library. So far all three have Overdrive, but they do get a different set of books sometimes. And sometimes the books I want to borrow don't come as kindle books.  So I use the Overdrive app and read 'em on my Fire -- less desirable, but better than spending $10 or $12 to buy 'em from Amazon. Maybe the 3M collection has a similar app? Or maybe you can use a generic ePub reader app. There are several in the Amazon app store -- and probably more on Google Play or iTunes. It's not quite as good as reading on an eInk, but better than borrowing a device from the library if you have a tablet or phone already.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Yes, 3M has an app.  I read on my iPad mini with it.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Patricia said:


> Yes, 3M has an app. I read on my iPad mini with it.


But the 3M app is not available in the Amazon Appstore. You need to get the .apk from 3M (or whatever they're called now, 3M sold that group off last year to 'Bibliotheca', whoever they are), enable installing 3rd party apps, etc. Not exactly the most convenient solution. Maybe the new owner will be more proactive about getting a relationship with Amazon like Overdrive has had, or at least doing what it takes to get their app in the Amazon Appstore.

And actually Kobo is working on direct Overdrive to Kobo integration for their eReaders (noting that both Overdrive and Kobo are owned by Rakuten). So that should put even more onus on libraries to stick with Overdrive.


----------



## CRL (Nov 8, 2013)

Your free public library is in direct conflict with Kindle Unlimited.

Why would anyone pay for Kindle Unlimited when your library offers better books for free?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

CRL said:


> Your free public library is in direct conflict with Kindle Unlimited.
> 
> Why would anyone pay for Kindle Unlimited when your library offers better books for free?


Well, that's a judgement call. And doesn't really address the OPs concern anyway. 

It would be true to say that, in general, the library offers _different_ books. Because it is the case that the ones that tend to be available through the library are likely traditionally published, while KU books are indie/small press books. I've read books in both groups that I thought were good and that I thought were bad.

Actually, if you have a limited budget, KU and the Library are fairly complementary -- allowing you to read all types of books for a finite amount each month.

Also, not EVERYONE has access to a local library with a good catalog of ebooks -- really depends on the area you're in. But just about everyone (in the US) can subscribe to KU if they wish.

Note, however, that, no matter where you are in the country, you can join the Philadelphia Free Library. It's not Free if you're not in Pennsylvania, necessarily, but it's an option. Also, the Navy and the Air Force have nationwide (worldwide?) service libraries that are open to all active duty USN or USAF service members and their families, as well as retired personnel and families. The Navy one, at least, is absolutely free and has a very large catalog. Pretty sure all use Overdrive -- the Navy one does for sure.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CRL said:


> Your free public library is in direct conflict with Kindle Unlimited.
> 
> Why would anyone pay for Kindle Unlimited when your library offers better books for free?


As Ann said, kind of off-topic. . But in addition to Ann's comments, many books at the library have long wait lists; KU is pretty much instant gratification for the books that are on it--so I can read four, five, six of them while I'm waiting for the books I want at the library to become available!

I sent Amazon an email about the 3M issue and got a long, non-committing email back from them that essentially said they'd pass my concern on to their people. Clearly, they can't control what the libraries do, but I thought it was worth contacting them so that they know their users are concerned.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> As Ann said, kind of off-topic. . But in addition to Ann's comments, many books at the library have long wait lists; KU is pretty much instant gratification for the books that are on it--so I can read four, five, six of them while I'm waiting for the books I want at the library to become available!


There's also less pressure with KU -- of the 3 libraries I have accounts with, 2 have check out times of 3 weeks, and one has 30 days. Now, in most cases, it's not at all a problem to finish a book in that time, and, depending on the title, you may be able to renew. But with KU you can take as long as you like.

One thing that's nice about both is that, if you're reading a book and have to stop and 'return' it -- through either system -- when you borrow it again or even buy it, your account will remember where you left off.  When I put books on hold, I do it at every library that has it available. When it comes up I start it but if I can't finish it on time, I know that it'll be coming up from another library. And/or I put it back on hold. Once I've read it from one library -- I go to the other libraries and remove my hold so I don't delay other readers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's also less pressure with KU -- of the 3 libraries I have accounts with, 2 have check out times of 3 weeks, and one has 30 days. Now, in most cases, it's not at all a problem to finish a book in that time, and, depending on the title, you may be able to renew. But with KU you can take as long as you like.
> 
> One thing that's nice about both is that, if you're reading a book and have to stop and 'return' it -- through either system -- when you borrow it again or even buy it, your account will remember where you left off.  When I put books on hold, I do it at every library that has it available. When it comes up I start it but if I can't finish it on time, I know that it'll be coming up from another library. And/or I put it back on hold. Once I've read it from one library -- I go to the other libraries and remove my hold so I don't delay other readers.


Good to know!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> There's also less pressure with KU -- of the 3 libraries I have accounts with, 2 have check out times of 3 weeks, and one has 30 days. Now, in most cases, it's not at all a problem to finish a book in that time, and, depending on the title, you may be able to renew. But with KU you can take as long as you like.
> 
> One thing that's nice about both is that, if you're reading a book and have to stop and 'return' it -- through either system -- when you borrow it again or even buy it, your account will remember where you left off.  When I put books on hold, I do it at every library that has it available. When it comes up I start it but if I can't finish it on time, I know that it'll be coming up from another library. And/or I put it back on hold. Once I've read it from one library -- I go to the other libraries and remove my hold so I don't delay other readers.


You are lucky. My 2 most used libraries have a 2 week checkout and you can only put a limited amount on hold list. My local library has 3 weeks but they don't have a lot of what I am looking for. 
I have KU and I have access to 3 libraries. Totally different things. And I still buy books in addition.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> You are lucky. My 2 most used libraries have a 2 week checkout and you can only put a limited amount on hold list. My local library has 3 weeks but they don't have a lot of what I am looking for.
> I have KU and I have access to 3 libraries. Totally different things. And I still buy books in addition.


You might check on the library website -- I found that one of mine defaulted to a 2 week checkout, but it turns out I had the option to make it a 3 week check out.

And, yeah, only 10 holds at any one library at a time.

KU -- library -- purchases: the three legs that keep my TBR pile from toppling.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You might check on the library website -- I found that one of mine defaulted to a 2 week checkout, but it turns out I had the option to make it a 3 week check out.
> 
> And, yeah, only 10 holds at any one library at a time.
> 
> KU -- library -- purchases: the three legs that keep my TBR pile from toppling.


Its either 7 days or 14 days on those 2 libraries. Nothing longer. Its not that I can't read a book in 2 weeks, its just that sometimes I forget to put them on suspend and suddenly I get 4 or 5 at once. Or I might not in the mood for a particular book by the time it comes up from hold on library. 
I do that thing too, where I hold the same book at more than one library. If they have it that is. That way I can kind of suspend one if I am already busy reading other stuff, or extend a borrow if I need.

My TBR pile needs its own zipcode.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> My TBR pile needs its own zipcode.


LOL, I know what you mean!

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, that's a judgement call. And doesn't really address the OPs concern anyway.
> 
> It would be true to say that, in general, the library offers _different_ books. Because it is the case that the ones that tend to be available through the library are likely traditionally published, while KU books are indie/small press books. I've read books in both groups that I thought were good and that I thought were bad.
> 
> ...


Ann, my husband was in the Airforce, how can I get books for my Kindle .
Thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Ann, my husband was in the Airforce, how can I get books for my Kindle .
> Thanks


Not Ann, she may be able to give you more specific info, but this may have info that can help:

http://www.myairforcelife.com/libraries/

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Not Ann, she may be able to give you more specific info, but this may have info that can help:
> 
> http://www.myairforcelife.com/libraries/
> 
> Betsy


Thanks Betsy, I'll check it out


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

I solved my problem.  I live in southern Colorado so I decided to check the Denver library since Denver in the state capital.  They allow all residents of Colorado to get a library card and check out e-books. They use Overdrive.

I got a library card from the Denver Library and have downloaded some e-books.  So it is a no longer a problem for my library dropping Overdrive.


----------



## Patricia (Dec 30, 2008)

Great, Sam!  I'm going to have to look into something like that for myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Ann, my husband was in the Airforce, how can I get books for my Kindle .
> Thanks


http://www.myairforcelife.com/libraries/

Not sure exactly, but that link should give you some info. For the Navy library program I had to prove that I was a valid ID card holder and that my DEERS registration was up to date.

eta: I see Betsy beat me to it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

When I signed up for the Air Force's Overdrive library I had to go to the base near us and get a library card and they hooked me up. Same with the Air Force's OneClick Digital collection (you need a smartphone or tablet to read or listen to those unless you want to read or listen on your computer). I'm not sure whether there's a way to do it without visiting an AF library these days, it looks like it may be possible using the link that Ann & Betsy posted.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Meemo said:


> When I signed up for the Air Force's Overdrive library I had to go to the base near us and get a library card and they hooked me up. Same with the Air Force's OneClick Digital collection (you need a smartphone or tablet to read or listen to those unless you want to read or listen on your computer). I'm not sure whether there's a way to do it without visiting an AF library these days, it looks like it may be possible using the link that Ann & Betsy posted.


Thanks all, I wasn't able to do it. I think I registered, but I can't get the books, so I'll just go through my library.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

I got into the U.S. Navy overdrive and the selection, kindle ebook and streaming movies, is very sparse.  Could not find one thing to check out.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

H7Py49 said:


> I got into the U.S. Navy overdrive and the selection, kindle ebook and streaming movies, is very sparse. Could not find one thing to check out.


I don't feel so bad now.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

And just for information for others running into this issue and willing to pay for a out of state card. Here are the ones I know are accessible for a fee for out of state patrons.

Free library of Philadelphia. 
Cost $50 a year. Renew each year. I used to have that one and back then I had to send in a check. It says now they take online payment, but I can't confirm that
http://www.freelibrary.org/

Brooklyn public library
Cost $50 a year. I have that one and its all done online. You must scan a photo ID and scan the filled out form and send with email. Info on site. Renewing works also online. 
http://www.bklynlibrary.org/

And I did not know that Houston Library lets out of state patrons have a card. I get a 3 year card for free as I live in Texas. Any Texas resident can get a 3 year card, done all online. No need to go to Houston. 
Cost for out of state $20 for 6 months, $40 for 1 year. They take check and money order only. No online paying. 
http://houstonlibrary.org/find-it/my-link

Best way to figure stuff out is to go to each libraries ebook overdrive section. They are searchable without a card or sign in. Then browse and see what genres they have and if they have the stuff you like to read so its worth it to pay for it.

Hope that helps someone that is interested.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

H7Py49 said:


> I got into the U.S. Navy overdrive and the selection, kindle ebook and streaming movies, is very sparse. Could not find one thing to check out.


Maybe it depends on what you're looking for--genre, etc...Ann seemed to think it had a lot available:



Ann in Arlington said:


> The Navy one, at least, is absolutely free and has a very large catalog. Pretty sure all use Overdrive -- the Navy one does for sure.


Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe it depends on what you're looking for--genre, etc...Ann seemed to think it had a lot available:
> 
> Betsy


Clearly - I can see the Navy Overdrive library and it could keep me busy for a loooong time. It all depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Clearly - I can see the Navy Overdrive library and it could keep me busy for a loooong time. It all depends on what you're looking for.


It tends to have a lot of 'big name' best seller type books . . . I do read some of them but I don't want to read them badly enough to pay for them.  The library is a perfect solution. I've got two checked out right now from the Navy -- more on hold there and from the other two more local library systems.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It tends to have a lot of 'big name' best seller type books . . . I do read some of them but I don't want to read them badly enough to pay for them.  The library is a perfect solution. I've got two checked out right now from the Navy -- more on hold there and from the other two more local library systems.


I must be looking in the wrong place. I realize that a couple searches for specific books I wanted at the time is not representative of a good selection - but I can't figure out how to just browse for something I may like. I tried - and didn't see anything. I'll keep trying.

I forgot - I do have Starship Troopers by Robert A. Heinlein checked out!

Can you throw me some authors to search for? I keep getting into the penalty box:


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

[/quote]


H7Py49 said:


> I must be looking in the wrong place. I realize that a couple searches for specific books I wanted at the time is not representative of a good selection - but I can't figure out how to just browse for something I may like. I tried - and didn't see anything. I'll keep trying.
> 
> I forgot - I do have Starship Troopers by Robert A. Heinlein checked out!
> 
> Can you throw me some authors to search for? I keep getting into the penalty box:


There are 43000 Kindle books available in the Navy's Overdrive collection - check your Overdrive settings under your Profile - it sounds like you have the "Maturity Level" set so that you only see material for juveniles and maybe young adults.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This looks like a typical overdrive type setup. If you open the menu on the right, you should get listings of the available media. So there you'd go to ebooks and all fiction and from there you should be able to drill down to genres and get all the titles listed on the right.

Assuming this works like other overdrive libraries as it looks just like my libraries.

Direct link to the all fiction ebooks
http://navy.lib.overdrive.com/61AEED1E-F476-4D26-8788-A3BC3BEB572A/10/50/en/SearchResults.htm?SearchID=39676411s&SortBy=CollDate

You should get that too. On left under subjects you can pick some genres and also on left you can pick kindle books.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In Overdrive libraries, there's an "Advanced search" option, usually under the search box.  (If you are looking within the Overdrive app, this is where it is.)

The advanced search allows you to specify lost of things including the genre (under Subjects) and which format you're looking for.  And a bit farther down, you can specify whether you want it to return all books or only those available now for checkout.

I just checked this in the Overdrive app, but it's the same on my library website that uses Overdrive.

Also, for those having trouble signing up for a service library, I used the Overdrive app to search for "Navy" and then picked "Navy General Library Program."  On the page that appeared, there seemed to be very clear directions on how to join--don't know if this is helpful." 

Betsy


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Meemo said:


> There are 43000 Kindle books available in the Navy's Overdrive collection - check your Overdrive settings under your Profile - it sounds like you have the "Maturity Level" set so that you only see material for juveniles and maybe young adults.


I've got it at mature adult. Give me an author to search for. For example, I tried Stephen King and Patricia Cornwell and came up with zilch.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Atunah said:


> Direct link to the all fiction ebooks
> http://navy.lib.overdrive.com/61AEED1E-F476-4D26-8788-A3BC3BEB572A/10/50/en/SearchResults.htm?SearchID=39676411s&SortBy=CollDate


Link takes me to the Navy Overdrive, but I get "We're sorry, but we're unable to display the page requested."

What search parameters in advanced search do I input to get your link results?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

That is strange. I didn't go in advance search. From home page all I did was click on menu, all fiction under ebooks and that was it. 

I get 58 Stephen King titles listed.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd maybe set it for General Adult to Mature Adult. Try John Sandford. Harlan Coben. Or pick a genre you like and just browse through the selection. And change your settings and try Stephen King again. He's there.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

o. b. e.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Meemo said:


> I'd maybe set it for General Adult to Mature Adult.


Bingo! Thank you.



Atunah said:


> That is strange. I didn't go in advance search. From home page all I did was click on menu, all fiction under ebooks and that was it.
> 
> I get 58 Stephen King titles listed.


I've got it working now. Thanks.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Are you just clicking the fiction listing or actually putting in a search term. I just clicked all fiction in the drop down. But you should be getting results if you search for King as there are many titles there. But I have no clue what could be wrong on your end. 

eta: ah, looks like its solved. I didn't even know there were settings like that in overdrive. Just checked on my library and its set from juvenile to mature adult. I get all listings on my library. I think I'll set mine from young adult so I don't see all the kids titles anymore when seeing what was added.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Atunah said:


> eta: ah, looks like its solved.


As they say, I'm cooking with oil. I'm finding many Kindle books my library didn't have.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Awesome. Yay. I use the library extension in chrome and on amazon and goodreads it tells me if a book is at any of my library, right on the page. I love that. I have 3 libraries and it saves me from searching. It works most of the time, sometimes it down.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Can you sideload? My library does use Overdrive, but I've always downloaded first, then put it on any device we want to read it on. I wasn't even aware that there was any other way to do it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Ugh. Sorry. I didn't notice there were six pages of answers. This is the second time I've done this. I either need to learn to check first, or stop using Tapatalk!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheryl M. said:


> Can you sideload? My library does use Overdrive, but I've always downloaded first, then put it on any device we want to read it on. I wasn't even aware that there was any other way to do it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


If you put the Overdrive app on your device, you can download directly to the device, I think, if it's ePub. Not sure as I use the library websites and send directly to my Kindle.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Ahhhhh! Okay. Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheryl M. said:


> Ahhhhh! Okay. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


This may help, Cheryl:

http://help.overdrive.com/customer/portal/articles/1481084-how-to-install-overdrive-for-android


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

I just realized why I wasn't aware of the app. I read on a first gen nook. Heheheheh

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cheryl M. said:


> I just realized why I wasn't aware of the app. I read on a first gen nook. Heheheheh
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Ah...though I would think you would be able to download directly to a Nook...I think Nook had access to library books before Kindle. 

Betsy


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

The first gen didn't have much in the way of apps, and I never went back to see if any library ones were ever added. I'm a rare one in that I really only use my ereader for reading. When the tablet nooks came out with Google Play I never upgraded because I like the e-ink screen and hated that they got rid of them.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm going to have to check later to see if I can even connect. I've been using the library so much I haven't even bought an eBook in a couple years. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Clearly you need a Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Lol yes, I think I do!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Atunah said:


> Awesome. Yay. I use the library extension in chrome and on amazon and goodreads it tells me if a book is at any of my library, right on the page. I love that. I have 3 libraries and it saves me from searching. It works most of the time, sometimes it down.


Library extension... where did you find that?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

cagnes said:


> Library extension... where did you find that?


In chrome click in menu and then more tools. There go to extensions. On the bottom there it should say get more extensions. Since I have a few. Not sure what it says if you don't have any.

Let me see if this direct link works.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/search/library%20extension?hl=en-US&_category=extensions

Its the top one with green backround. I think there is only one Library extension. This works only in chrome though. I think they are working on firefox. Then when you add it, it puts a little stack of books on top next to the search bar on the right. Once you are on a amazon book page, or a goodreads book page, it comes active and you click on it to set it up. You basically search for your libraries, then check or uncheck if you want to see paper, ebooks, I only do ebooks. Once you have it set with all your libraries all you have to do is go to a amazon book page and it inserts itself on the right where the buy now stuff is. Same on goodreads, it will be below the listing on the left.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I got it, thanks Atunah!  It will be helpful! 

The Houston library was on the dropdown selection, but the 2 Louisiana libraries I have cards for were not. For one of them I did find another library that's part of their Co-Op & that seems to be working. Too bad they didn't have options for all 3 of my libraries, I'll still have to search the third one separately.

I was just able to check out a book I've been wanting, thanks to the library extension!   I had searched for it previously, but it must have just recently come available.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

cagnes said:


> I got it, thanks Atunah! It will be helpful!
> 
> The Houston library was on the dropdown selection, but the 2 Louisiana libraries I have cards for were not. For one of them I did find another library that's part of their Co-Op & that seems to be working. Too bad they didn't have options for all 3 of my libraries, I'll still have to search the third one separately.
> 
> I was just able to check out a book I've been wanting, thanks to the library extension!  I had searched for it previously, but it must have just recently come available.


The developers of that extensions will add your libary if you need. Its how they make the database.



> We currently support over 1200 libraries in the United States, Canada, New Zealand and Australia. The full list of supported libraries is available at https://www.libraryextension.com/supported-libraries
> 
> If you do not find your library supported, please visit our feedback page (https://www.libraryextension.com/contact-us) to let us know about your library -- we're always happy to add libraries!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, I don't search in the individual libraries. I go to overdrive.com. I've set up an account and linked to my libraries. When I find a book I want to read but am not sure I want to pay for, I will search for it on overdrive.com, and find out quickly which, if any of my libraries carries it.

The Chrome plug-in Atunah mentioned is great -- but I usually am using Firefox. I'm on a list for them to let me know when they've got it ready. 

eta: the website for the library extension indicates they now have a plug in for GoodReads . . .but I haven't been able to figure out how make that happen. Might still need Chrome.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Atunah said:


> The developers of that extensions will add your libary if you need. Its how they make the database.


Thanks for that, just requested it!



Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, I don't search in the individual libraries. I go to overdrive.com. I've set up an account and linked to my libraries. When I find a book I want to read but am not sure I want to pay for, I will search for it on overdrive.com, and find out quickly which, if any of my libraries carries it.


I do that too, but it will be great to be able to see all that at a glance while I'm on goodreads or Amazon!


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Maybe I'll try it again. I wonder if I call my library they can help me.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting that link, Atunah! That will be very handy to have. Although I only use one library it will save me time by not having to go to their site to look up a book I've been researching on Amazon or Goodreads.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

amyberta said:


> Maybe I'll try it again. I wonder if I call my library they can help me.


I went to the library to see if they could help me, they were very nice and we tried everything and I couldn't get on. I think my husband needs an email address from them and I don't know how to do that.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> I went to the library to see if they could help me, they were very nice and we tried everything and I couldn't get on. I think my husband needs an email address from them and I don't know how to do that.


Which library are you trying to access?


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Which library are you trying to access?


The United STate's Airforce. I can sign on, but when I try to borrow a book from their overdrive it says I need a library card from them. I don't see anywhere, where I can get one from them. Also there is no way to contact them.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> The United STate's Airforce. I can sign on, but when I try to borrow a book from their overdrive it says I need a library card from them. I don't see anywhere, where I can get one from them. Also there is no way to contact them.


Are you near an AF base? Like I said, when I signed up that was the only way to get a card - I had to go in to the local base library. Had to do that again when I wanted to access the AF's new OneClick Digital collections. Even with my AF base library card, that didn't get me into Overdrive or OneClick, they had to set up my username and password at the library, I think because my husband is retired AF, not active duty.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Are you near an AF base? Like I said, when I signed up that was the only way to get a card - I had to go in to the local base library. Had to do that again when I wanted to access the AF's new OneClick Digital collections. Even with my AF base library card, that didn't get me into Overdrive or OneClick, they had to set up my username and password at the library, I think because my husband is retired AF, not active duty.


Memo, no we're not. My husband is also retired from the AF for many years.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Memo, no we're not. My husband is also retired from the AF for many years.


I just registered and I didn't have any problem.

Go to http://www.myairforcelife.com/libraries/ and follow the link on that page to set up an account for services. It's the link in the second paragraph. It will take you to USAFServices.com where you have to prove who you are. Click the large yellow button.

When you do that you can do it by CAC card, if you're active duty, or 'member method' or 'family member method'. 'member method' would be for the retiree. 'family member' would be for a dependent -- spouse or kids or whatever. That's the one I used.

You use the Service Member's SSN as usual, you'll need the member's birthdate, your first name and then your birthdate -- this validates that you are properly in the DEERS system. Once you've done that, you can create your account -- the only weird thing is the password requirements. Once you've done that, when you go back to the USAFservices page, you'll see a page that mostly says 'access denied' but if you look closely, there are a number of tabs. One is 'eLibrary'.

If you click that, you get to a site with a bunch of ePubs and doesn't look at all like overdrive, but if you scroll down, there is a link to Overdrive. . . it warns you that you're leaving their site.

Actually, though, once you have an account, it's easier to just go back to http://www.myairforcelife.com/libraries/ and get to the Overdrive Library via the link along the right side, though you may need to log in to the account first. My browser saves log ins so I don't need to re-type, but I make a record separately as well in case the browser loses it's mind, and/or I forget. 

*It is possible this worked for me because I had already proved myself for the Navy Libaray.* But, in fact, when I was doing it just now, that never came up.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ann, I tried that, it said it couldn't be validated. I wonder if it's because I wasn't married to him, when he was in the Airforce. I can do it through his side, but the problem is it asks for a library card from the Airforce and he doesn't have one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy,

It looks to me as if you would go to this page:
https://www.usafservices.com/Home/DEERSValidation.aspx

And scroll down to the bottom where you will see this:










And it looks like you would fill out the right-most side? With yours and your husband's info, as appropriate? Is that what you did?

I also note that on the http://www.myairforcelife.com/libraries/ page, on the left side, there's a contact link to send them an email. You might try that.

Betsy


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Betsy, yes, I also sent them an email but they never answered me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


>


 I do have overdrive from my library, so I can get books from there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> Ann, I tried that, it said it couldn't be validated. I wonder if it's because I wasn't married to him, when he was in the Airforce. I can do it through his side, but the problem is it asks for a library card from the Airforce and he doesn't have one.


If you weren't married to him when he was active duty, you may not be eligible. Do you have a dependent ID card?


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you weren't married to him when he was active duty, you may not be eligible. Do you have a dependent ID card?


No, I don't.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

amyberta said:


> No, I don't.


Then you're not going to be eligible. And you probably won't be able to fix that, either, unless he puts you on as a dependent which does involve some paperwork and in-person stuff at a military base. If it's even possible -- I admit I'm not up on what's needed in your case as we were married his whole career.

Of course HE should be able to get an account in his name, and there's nothing that says once that happens that he can't borrow the books through your Amazon account, I don't think. I'm not sure about that, however.

Completely off topic: I do think getting you listed as his spouse in his military records is something you all should look into, mostly so you know what, if anything, you may be entitled to if he dies before you. Also for access to medical care through the military system.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Just set up and logged into the Air Force Library ... WOW!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

HappyGuy said:


> Just set up and logged into the Air Force Library ... WOW!


I signed up when their Overdrive collection was brand new - they only had about 350 books then. It's really expanded, but they still don't have as many as the Navy, and I think the Army as well. And check out the OneClick collections as well (if you like audiobooks, or don't mind reading in a phone or tablet). You can also get magazines through Zinio to read on a computer or tablet on the Zinio app.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't checked the Army library -- meemo, do you have a link to that site?

I'm pretty sure ALL are open to ANY SERVICE. I know I had no problem setting up an account at the AF site though my husband is retired Navy. And they likely have slightly different collections so that's good too.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

Getting e-books from from the Air Force is interesting, but what happens if they switch to save money like my library is doing? Under a new administration next year, library funding could be cut.

I think we should put pressure on Amazon to get them to make an agreement with 3M.  I just sent them an e-mail for their response. It sounds like 3M is a good service in a lot of ways and gives competition to Overdrive and is cheaper for the libraries. Since Kindle is excluded, it is worthless to us though.

Amazon needs to do something about this or will lose sales of Kindles.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

I got the standard form letter back from Amazon which says nothing.

Your Amazon.com Kindle Inquiry
Amazon.com
Today 9:54 AMYou
Amazon 
Your Account Amazon.com
Message From Customer Service
Hello,

Thanks for contacting Amazon!

I'd like to inform you that unfortunately, 3M Library is not supportable to kindle Device.

We regularly update our Kindle and Kindle application software with added features.

As being a customer service representative, we are always happy to provide you the service for the features that are available. However for the features that are not available, we collect the feedback and feature request from our customers in our customer service cell and forward it to our kindle technical team and then kindle technical people try to bring it practically.

Your patience and understanding is highly appreciated till the time our kindle technical team is working onto the feature that is not available.

Let me assure you that, there's nothing to worry, we are here to take care of feedbacks and encounter and we always endeavor to provide the best service to our valued customers and aim to ensure that the issue is resolved to the fullest satisfaction.

Customer feedback like yours really helps us continue to improve our store and provide better service to our customers.

Also, at Amazon, customer service and satisfaction are of utmost priority and I personally feel that this has not been a fruitful experience. Hence, to make things right, I have issued a promotional credit of $5 to your account. I understand that this amount won't make up for the inconvenience but I would request you to accept it as a gesture of goodwill.

Promotions don't apply to items offered by other sellers on our website or to gift cards and won't cover the shipping costs of an order. When using a promotion to buy eligible Kindle books or other digital products sold by Amazon Digital Services, the promotional funds will apply to your order automatically before another payment method is charged.

Your promotional balance doesn't appear in Your Account but will always display when you place an order. You'll see your available promotional balance at checkout when placing an order through the Shopping Cart--this amount will be applied to your next qualifying order automatically and does not require a claim code.

Your patience and understanding is highly appreciated in this matter. I'm truly sorry, and I hope you'll give us another chance in the future.

We'd appreciate your feedback. Please use the links below to tell us about your experience today.

Best regards,
Anuj S
Did I solve your problem?
Yes No

Your feedback is helping us build Earth's Most Customer-Centric Company.
Thank you.
Amazon.com
Original Message
My library switched over from Overdrive to 3M; 3M does not support Kindle books so I can't read them on my Kindle Paperwhite. What is Amazon going to do to fix this problem?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam Rivers said:


> I got the standard form letter back from Amazon which says nothing.
> 
> Your Amazon.com Kindle Inquiry
> Amazon.com
> ...


I got the same email from them when I contacted them about it.

Maybe, what we need to do is contact 3M about having Kindle compatible books.

Betsy


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

> I spoke to you on the phone a few weeks ago. It is true that by switching over the Cloud ebook service, we will not have the device compatibility to support Kindle Paperwhites any longer. Paperwhites are a fairly outdated reader and only about 10% of our ebook checkouts come from these devices. As a library that prides ourselves on digital technology, we must be responsible when evaluating services. We evaluated the Cloud service last year and received positive feedback from staff. The ease of use of the Cloud service was highly visible compared to OverDrive.
> Because we are launching the service on June 6th, we are in the middle of staff training so not all staff may be completely aware of every detail yet. We will complete training next week so all staff should be up to speed on the new service and ready to help customers.
> 
> I would really suggest giving your Kindle Fire a try with the Cloud, and staff can assist you in downloading the app.


Betsy, I learned a lot from this e-mail from my library.



> Paperwhites are a fairly outdated reader and only about 10% of our ebook checkouts come from these devices.


I wonder if Amazon is aware that they are selling outdated readers?


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

I find the library's response deficient in a couple of respects.

First of all how would they know the percentage of checkouts used by Paperwhites? Overdrive simply enables a copy in the user's Kindle library, and they can download to any device that is linked to the Amazon account in question. Overdrive does not have any data to share on this, except perhaps via some surveys they conduct from time to time (which could easily be old or inaccurate. So that is a sadly misinformed statement. Besides 10% is quite a big percentage if you are talking about all devices that are capable of reading ebooks.

Second, to download the Cloud ebook app to a Fire, you have to turn on the 'allow 3rd party apps' setting. This is not an acceptable situation, as it compromises security. Users should not have to do that even temporarily to use a service that their tax dollars are paying for as much as any other library patron. The app needs to be available in the Amazon Appstore for Fire tablets, only then can they claim support for Fire tablets.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I also contacted customer care and just got this response...



> Hello Christine,
> 
> Thanks for writing to Amazon Kindle support team. I truly understand the inconvenience as overdrive has moved to 3M cloud.
> 
> ...


That's encouraging, it sure hope it comes to fruition!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

"I would really suggest giving your Kindle Fire a try with the Cloud, and staff can assist you in downloading the app."

A Fire is not a Kindle - not really.  Tell them that you just got an Oasis and are distressed to learn that they are dropping support for the latest Kindle...  The Oasis uses the same OS as the Voyage and the PW so it's basically the same thing - e-ink instead of a tablet with an app.


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

cagnes said:


> I also contacted customer care and just got this response...


Hope it happens. My libraries have both Overdrive and Cloud Library collections and it would be lovely if I could read the latter on my Kindle.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I suspect that the reference to 'paperwhite' in the library's response is simply ignorance on the part of the writer. I suspect what is meant is eInk kindles in general. And it may be that only about 10% of checkouts are for kindle. I assume they can know based on the data they get from Overdrive.

I suspect that it may very well be that most people borrow to read on an iPad or other tablet and borrow ePub for a third party app -- or the Overdrive app. For those library patrons, the only difference is that they'll need to download a different app.

It is interesting that the response seems to indicate an understanding that the Fire is a different animal to a kindle . . . or maybe they're just going by literature they've gotten from Overdrive/3M and don't actually have any personal experience with either device. 

The response from Amazon is promising, however.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> "I would really suggest giving your Kindle Fire a try with the Cloud, and staff can assist you in downloading the app."
> 
> A Fire is not a Kindle - not really. Tell them that you just got an Oasis and are distressed to learn that they are dropping support for the latest Kindle... The Oasis uses the same OS as the Voyage and the PW so it's basically the same thing - e-ink instead of a tablet with an app.


Well, the Fire was originally marketed as the "Kindle Fire" so that doesn't disturb me. And yeah, they may even have coded their data collection as "Paperwhite" versus Kindle because that was the device that was current when the software was designed, who knows.



tsemple said:


> Second, to download the Cloud ebook app to a Fire, you have to turn on the 'allow 3rd party apps' setting. This is not an acceptable situation, as it compromises security. Users should not have to do that even temporarily to use a service that their tax dollars are paying for as much as any other library patron. The app needs to be available in the Amazon Appstore for Fire tablets, only then can they claim support for Fire tablets.


While I agree there are some security issues with allowing 3rd party apps access to one's Fire, I think that's mitigated by being careful about which apps are installed. I allow 3rd party access apps access so I can install a relatively few apps to my Fire. Personally, I've gotten more security alerts from items I've downloaded from the Amazon App Store than I have from my 3rd party apps. If needed, I would have no problem installing the 3M app. But I agree that we should contact the developer and urge them to create a Fire version.

I think the argument would be that the library's mandate is to make their collection accessible to as many people as possible--and that by offering paper, audio and also a digital version accessible to 90% of their users they are doing that. I think it probably also recognizes that reading on one's phone is, apparently, a very large segment of the population. As a tax payer, I think it's a reasonable option to say "we're going to go for a cost-effective solution that covers 90% of the ereader population" which is still probably a small percentage of their customer base. As a Kindle owner, I find it upsetting that my device is not included. I *would* be interested in seeing the breakdown of that other 90%.

I'll be disappointed if my library goes the 3M route, but my personal opinion is that I don't think Kindle users are going to be closed out forever. Periodically, Kindle versions of eBooks have stopped being available. They've always come back.

Betsy


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

> So at this moment books from 3M cloud can't be accessed on your Kindle devices registered on your account .
> 
> However be assured we have many customers who want to access books from 3m cloud, hence we are working with 3m Cloud to make this available at the earliest.


Amazon prides itself on Kindle being the best e-book reader. So it makes sense for Amazon to figure out some way so 3M cloud includes Kindles.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

After rereading Amazon's response, I was confused by this statement.


> 3M cloud is an app which can only be downloaded on Kindle Fire tablets.* It can't be downloaded or accessed on E-Ink devices*.


When my librarian tried to talk me into borrowing a Nook, I assumed she was referring to a Nook ereader. I thought that maybe the 3M books were in epub format. It has to be the Nook tablets that my library loans out, since I checked on 3M and see that it's only compatible with smart phones, computers & tablets.

They do have this posted at the bottom of the page, so it sounds like they've been wanting to work with Amazon, since they're steering the request to Amazon's way.


> The 3M Cloud Library is not currently supported by Amazon. If you would like compatibility with your Kindle device not indicated above, please contact [email protected]


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> While I agree there are some security issues with allowing 3rd party apps access to one's Fire, I think that's mitigated by being careful about which apps are installed. I allow 3rd party access apps access so I can install a relatively few apps to my Fire. Personally, I've gotten more security alerts from items I've downloaded from the Amazon App Store than I have from my 3rd party apps. If needed, I would have no problem installing the 3M app. But I agree that we should contact the developer and urge them to create a Fire version.


Just because you or I might feel comfortable about allowing 3rd party apps, does not make for an acceptable solution for everyone. But that is what the 3M Cloud solution has been until now.

Apart from security issues, one does not get automatic updates when installing '3rd party' apps, which is another inconvenience, at the least.

It does not seem credible that only 10% of borrows are in Kindle format (if that is what the library person actually meant) when Amazon's ebook market share is much larger than that. So I think any 'solution' that does not take this into account should be a non-starter.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

This thread is kind of making me feel like a traitor.  A lot of times, I borrow library books as epub and read them on a tablet instead of getting the Kindle version.  The main reason I do it is because I don't like having temporary books mixed into my kindle library (and I really don't like Kindles "collections" for sorting and grouping).  Also, if it's something I'm going to read on the go, I usually have my iPad with me, or at least my phone so it's got that instant gratification thing going for it.

Still, I would think that, given a fair choice, more than 10% of readers would choose the Kindle version.  So, I'm not sure I believe that statistic.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> It does not seem credible that only 10% of borrows are in Kindle format (if that is what the library person actually meant) when Amazon's ebook market share is much larger than that. So I think any 'solution' that does not take this into account should be a non-starter.


I agreed that the 3M cloud developer should make a Amazon App Store version. 

Amazon's market share might be larger than 10%, but two things come to mind immediately for me--Amazon may be selling more ebooks than anyone else, but how many of those people are actually reading on Kindles? From what I've seen, many people are reading on Kindle apps. And if they have Kindle apps, they maybe reading library books using other apps, like the Overdrive app itself.

Also, as I recall, one could check out library books using the Nook before one could do so on the Kindle (I might be wrong on that, but it's what I recall.). So heavy library users might have started out using the Nook and Nook apps.

Not to mention the non-Kindle library borrowing that I did before my Kindle using other apps on my Palm Pilot. 

So, while 10% seems low to me from my Kindle-centric perspective, I can also see where it might not be unreasonable. We really need to know the rest of the dataset to see if it seems reasonable.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

cagnes said:


> When my librarian tried to talk me into borrowing a Nook, I assumed she was referring to a Nook ereader. I thought that maybe the 3M books were in epub format. It has to be the Nook tablets that my library loans out, since I checked on 3M and see that it's only compatible with smart phones, computers & tablets.


You can put the 3M library books on Nook and Kobo eReaders, according to the info on this page. You'd have to download and transfer via USB - looks like you need their 3M PC software instead of the Adobe Digital Editions software used for Overdrive books. I guess they add different DRM. http://www.3m.com/us/library/eBook/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for that link, Meemo. They also indicate the app is available on Amazon, which it is at this link:



3M Cloud Library

It doesn't appear to be compatible with any of my now-older Fires. Is it compatible with anyone's Fires?

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for that link, Meemo. They also indicate the app is available on Amazon, which it is at this link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its says not compatible with my Fire6 and my older Fire. It is for my phone and android tablet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Its says not compatible with my Fire6 and my older Fire. It is for my phone and android tablet.


It does say it's compatible with two devices on my account, My Amazon Fire 2 and My Amazon Fire 6. But I don't even know which devices those are. May have to call CS to see why there are mystery devices on my account. (They aren't in MyC&D.)

Betsy


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Meemo said:


> You can put the 3M library books on Nook and Kobo eReaders, according to the info on this page. You'd have to download and transfer via USB - looks like you need their 3M PC software instead of the Adobe Digital Editions software used for Overdrive books. I guess they add different DRM. http://www.3m.com/us/library/eBook/


Ahh okay, that's what I originally thought. It must be the Nook e-readers that they loan out. 

Technically I could use 3M with my iphone or ipad, but I have no interest in reading on either. With my vision, I'd have to be very, very, very desperate to read on my iPhone 5 & my ipad is too big, bulky & heavy... plus I don't like reading for long periods on anything back-lit. Already owning an awesome Kindle e-reader, I don't see the point on reading on anything else.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks for that link, Meemo. They also indicate the app is available on Amazon, which it is at this link:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not compatible with my Fires -- and HDX7 and HD8 -- but it is compatible with my Samsung Tablet and Android phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks--looks like it's the regular Android version then.

On the product page, it says you can contact the developer at [email protected]

I would suggest people interested in having this app for their Fire contact the developer about making a Fire version available on the App Store.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I haven't checked the Army library -- meemo, do you have a link to that site?
> 
> I'm pretty sure ALL are open to ANY SERVICE. I know I had no problem setting up an account at the AF site though my husband is retired Navy. And they likely have slightly different collections so that's good too.


This is to the Army's actual Overdrive collection: http://army.lib.overdrive.com

Directions on how to sign up here: http://www.armymwr.com/recleisure/libraries/access.aspx

I haven't signed up for Army yet - but I use the AF & Navy libraries for ebooks and audiobooks.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks--looks like it's the regular Android version then.
> 
> On the product page, it says you can contact the developer at [email protected]
> 
> ...


You can download it for the Fire here on the 3M website: http://www.3m.com/us/library/eBook/kindle.html

(I poked around because the Scribd app is the same way - you can get the Android version from the Amazon App store, but it isn't compatible with Fires. You get the Fire version direct from the Scribd website.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> You can download it for the Fire here on the 3M website: http://www.3m.com/us/library/eBook/kindle.html
> 
> (I poked around because the Scribd app is the same way - you can get the Android version from the Amazon App store, but it isn't compatible with Fires. You get the Fire version direct from the Scribd website.)


Well, the issue is that many people don't like to install a 3rd party app (I have no problem my self). If they have a Fire app available, they should offer it through the Amazon App Store. Perhaps it is in the process of being approved.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> This is to the Army's actual Overdrive collection: http://army.lib.overdrive.com
> 
> Directions on how to sign up here: http://www.armymwr.com/recleisure/libraries/access.aspx
> 
> I haven't signed up for Army yet - but I use the AF & Navy libraries for ebooks and audiobooks.


Thanks -- it looks like the Army requires an 'in person' visit to a base if there's one relatively local. Even the 'contact us' link is just an email. I'll be out and about today or tomorrow and will wander over to the base and see what's what. I'll report back.


----------



## H7Py49 (Mar 17, 2016)

Can someone check if the Air Force Overdrive has any or both of these?

The Body Farm (1994), Patricia Cornwell (Kay Scarpetta, #5)
From Potter's Field (1995), Patricia Cornwell (Kay Scarpetta, #6)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

H7Py49 said:


> Can someone check if the Air Force Overdrive has any or both of these?
> 
> The Body Farm (1994), Patricia Cornwell (Kay Scarpetta, #5)
> From Potter's Field (1995), Patricia Cornwell (Kay Scarpetta, #6)


You can search for yourself by going here and entering your search term in the upper right hand corner. You just can't check it out:
http://af.lib.overdrive.com/55F03023-1C77-4BCC-8CD1-59A2BD580711/10/50/en/Default.htm

I checked the Body Farm and the answer looked like a "yes." (I don't have an AF Library card.)

Betsy


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

Amazon appears to 'embargo' most third party reading apps by flagging them as 'incompatible' with Fire devices. There are a few exceptions, Overdrive and Aldiko Pro are the only ones I know of. But Bluefire, Bookari, Moon+, 3M Cloud reader and several others are 'not compatible.'

I have a a couple of Android devices with Amazon Underground on them, and the reading apps that I've purchased from Amazon can be used on those. If I back them up to .apk and install them on my Fire, they work perfectly fine. So much for 'not compatible'. Bluefire offers an .apk on their website 'for Fire users', despite the fact that their app is in Amazon Appstore. I am certain they would prefer to have Fire users get it directly from the Appstore, and that they have been unsuccessful in reversing whatever policy Amazon has had in place. (I cannot find direct evidence of such a policy, but the inference is inescapable, at least to me). 

That said, I was very surprised to see Aldiko Pro is available for my Fire devices, so much so that I bought it to make sure it was true (it used to be in the 'not compatible' group). It is a few months behind the Google Play version, but neither appear to use a recent version of Adobe RMSDK (the one that integrates with Readium engine for ePub3 support). So maybe there will be more 'exceptions' in the future, such as 3M Cloud reader.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

tsemple said:


> Amazon appears to 'embargo' most third party reading apps by flagging them as 'incompatible' with Fire devices. There are a few exceptions, Overdrive and Aldiko Pro are the only ones I know of. But Bluefire, Bookari, Moon+, 3M Cloud reader and several others are 'not compatible.'
> 
> I have a a couple of Android devices with Amazon Underground on them, and the reading apps that I've purchased from Amazon can be used on those. If I back them up to .apk and install them on my Fire, they work perfectly fine. So much for 'not compatible'. Bluefire offers an .apk on their website 'for Fire users', despite the fact that their app is in Amazon Appstore. I am certain they would prefer to have Fire users get it directly from the Appstore, and that they have been unsuccessful in reversing whatever policy Amazon has had in place. (I cannot find direct evidence of such a policy, but the inference is inescapable, at least to me).
> 
> That said, I was very surprised to see Aldiko Pro is available for my Fire devices, so much so that I bought it to make sure it was true (it used to be in the 'not compatible' group). It is a few months behind the Google Play version, but neither appear to use a recent version of Adobe RMSDK (the one that integrates with Readium engine for ePub3 support). So maybe there will be more 'exceptions' in the future, such as 3M Cloud reader.


Well it makes sense that Overdrive works with the Fires, since Amazon and Overdrive have their library agreement. And I suspect that's why the 3M app isn't compatible - in fact it's even possible that there's some type of agreement between Overdrive and Amazon about that. And the fact that Overdrive provides Amazon/Kindle support as well as ePub may be the reason it's less expensive for libraries to use 3M (if indeed it is less expensive).

I hadn't realized that Aldiko Pro is available in the App store for the Fire. I've downloaded Aldiko from 3rd party sites for my Fires and loved it, although I rarely use it these days. It's a really nice reading app. I found it interesting, while not surprising, that the Nook and Kobo apps aren't available in the Android app store any more at all (they used to be).


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

My library switches over to 3M next week; it will no longer use Overdrive so Kindle books will not be available. 

Luckily I got a library card for the Denver library so I will be able to get Kindle books from them.  Hopefully they won't switch to 3M too.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

The other shoe has dropped.  Today when I went to the local library site for Overdrive books, I found it was closed.  So I went to the library and found a message that said 3M is now the service they are using and there will be no Kindle books. I was aware of this since I found what they were doing in the library newsletter.

I don't envy the people working the library phones today since there will probably be some people that didn't get the word or ignored it.  Kindle owners will effectively cut out of the library service so they will be upset just like I was at first.


----------



## scully_320 (Jun 27, 2010)

I stumbled across this thread today, as my local library just announced this week that it's switching from Overdrive to 3M Cloud Library in December. The announcement, which came only as a quiet email to cardholders, cited the reason as data privacy concerns with Overdrive. After I explored the Cloud Library site, I realized for the first time that it doesn't support reading on Kindle ereaders, a huge fact conveniently left out of my library's announcement. When I emailed my library's customer service team to confirm, here's the unhelpful and somewhat terse response I got (which makes no mention of privacy concerns):

Unfortunately, Cloud Library is not compatible with regular Kindle devices. This is due to decisions made by amazon.com. Cloud Library ebooks can be downloaded onto Kindle Fire devices. If there's anything you need, please let us know.

So now I'm exploring options with libraries that allow non-residents to join for a fee. I'm leaning toward Houston Public Library and Brooklyn Public Library; however, I'm worried that this switch away from Overdrive is a trend and I don't want to spend $50 on a membership to an out of state library, only to have this happen again. Is there any new insight into how many libraries are leaving Overdrive? I saw the discussion upthread that one library's explanation what that Kindle ereaders represented only about 10% of their downloads. I'm shocked by that - do we think that data is even close to accurate?

Just curious about any new info on this frustrating situation.

Lisa


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

scully_320 said:


> I stumbled across this thread today, as my local library just announced this week that it's switching from Overdrive to 3M Cloud Library in December. The announcement, which came only as a quiet email to cardholders, cited the reason as data privacy concerns with Overdrive. After I explored the Cloud Library site, I realized for the first time that it doesn't support reading on Kindle ereaders, a huge fact conveniently left out of my library's announcement. When I emailed my library's customer service team to confirm, here's the unhelpful and somewhat terse response I got (which makes no mention of privacy concerns):
> 
> Unfortunately, Cloud Library is not compatible with regular Kindle devices. This is due to decisions made by amazon.com. Cloud Library ebooks can be downloaded onto Kindle Fire devices. If there's anything you need, please let us know.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard anything from the 3 libraries I belong to, in fact 1 dropped 3M a while back. They had both for a while. I wonder if they were trying out to see how many patrons would use it and maybe they just didn't. So they dropped it again and stayed with OD.

Have you checked if there is a bigger library in your state you can join for free? That is what I did with the Houston one. It was free for Texas residents. My San Antonio doesn't have quite that selection. But my most used one is probably Brooklyn. They have a large romance selection. I have been paying them for a few years now, its always painless to renew which I do online. Its $50 for a year. There is also the Free Library of Philadelphia. I used to have them, but Brooklyn has more in the selection I am looking for.

I am about to renew my Brooklyn and I am not too concerned about them dropping Overdrive.

Browse some of the ones that offer out of state cards and see which one has more in the genres you read. Its not just about the number of books they carry, its about what kind of books they carry.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I recently bought a used Kobo Aura on Ebay for $50.  It came in a new box and I can't tell it from a new one.  I already had one that I bought new from Kobo 2 or 3 years ago and this one looks better than my old one by far.  By the way, shipping was free and fairly fast.

There are some down sides to this approach.  First, I don't use Overdrive and while I do think this works with Overdrive you should verify that.  In general Kobo's do work with them.  Overdrive and Kobo are both owned by the same parent company.

The other down-side is that it's not really as nice a reader as a Paperwhite or Voyage.  That's not to say that it's not an excellent device for reading.  It is.  In fact I'm currently using my newish one to read my current book.  But it's a tiny bit buggy.  It works reliably but sometimes some features don't work on some books.  Everything works with books you buy from Kobo, I'm told, but I buy my books from Amazon so I don't really know that.  I have no idea how well it might work with Overdrive books.

The screen light isn't as good as that on the Voyage or Paperwhite.  I have a Voyage and all three Paperwhites and even the older Paperwhite screen is somewhat more evenly lit than the Kobo.  That said, the text area, the part that matters, is perfectly even.  There are variations at the very top and bottom in the margins.  In fact it's a very good reader if you're not bothered by such things.  I am but not enough to matter.

By the way, the features that don't always work are things like being able to make the text bolder and that doesn't even exist on the Kindle so you won't miss it if you're coming from a Kindle.  And it does work on about 2/3 of the books and it's nice on those.  Not a big deal to me but it is to some.

Here's the good part:  It's the lightest and smallest 6" ereader you can imagine.  It's practially all screen.  It weighs nearly nothing.  It's a lot smaller than my Voyage and it weighs slightly less.  They both have the same size screen.

It also can take a micro SD card so you can have many books on it if you're into that.  I'm not.

It reads both epub and mobi files although it's a bit buggier with mobi files so most people just use epub.

The biggest drawback of the Kobo is that it can't access the Kindle store for books.  I don't buy Kobo books.  Those that aren't priced by the publisher are a lot more expensive on Kobo than Kindle.  So you sure won't want to replace your Kindle with this but it might make a nice second device.

Anyway that's a possible solution to your problem.  You'll need to verify that it'll work for you because I don't know much about library ebooks.  But I can tell you that all in all it's a delightful ereader.

Okay, okay, I confess.  I liked it so well I bought 2 of them.  I can't afford a third. 

By the way cheap covers are available for these but they're not as plentiful as for Kindles, especially since this is an older device.  But I think I paid $8 for one.  I forget whether it was from Amazon or Ebay.

Oh yeah I almost forgot to mention that this is the first ereader ever made with a flush bezel like the Voyage.  That was the reason I bought my first one.  Honestly if this thing had the interface of the Kindle and would read Kindle books I'd much rather use it than a real Kindle.  But it won't so I don't.

Barry


----------



## khintul (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm in Tulsa OK, and our library just added the 3M service about two months ago. I went ahead then and added the app to both my Fire, and my iPad mini. I really don't like reading on a tablet and much prefer my Voyage for reading but I have been totally enjoying having both services to choose from.

At the time 3M was added I wondered if they were getting ready to ditch Overdrive, and sure enough I got an email saying that as of December 3M will be our only option for library borrows. I don't think many people really understand just what this means for Kindle ereader owners, so they will be in for a rude awakening. 

I am fortunate in that I have options for reading epub books, but my absolute favorite and preferred reader is my Voyage so I'll be needing to decide how to handle this. Right now my TBR list is very large so it's not an immediate need. Before the Tulsa library had much to choose from I subscribed to the Philly library so I might need to do that again. I also have the fear that I'll sign up with one of these other libraries and they'll ditch Overdrive as well.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

My library in Palm Beach County, Florida got rid of the 3M, they said hardly anybody used it. We have Overdrive.


----------



## scully_320 (Jun 27, 2010)

khintul said:


> I'm in Tulsa OK, and our library just added the 3M service about two months ago. I went ahead then and added the app to both my Fire, and my iPad mini. I really don't like reading on a tablet and much prefer my Voyage for reading but I have been totally enjoying having both services to choose from.
> 
> At the time 3M was added I wondered if they were getting ready to ditch Overdrive, and sure enough I got an email saying that as of December 3M will be our only option for library borrows. I don't think many people really understand just what this means for Kindle ereader owners, so they will be in for a rude awakening.
> 
> I am fortunate in that I have options for reading epub books, but my absolute favorite and preferred reader is my Voyage so I'll be needing to decide how to handle this. Right now my TBR list is very large so it's not an immediate need. Before the Tulsa library had much to choose from I subscribed to the Philly library so I might need to do that again. I also have the fear that I'll sign up with one of these other libraries and they'll ditch Overdrive as well.


khintul, I'm also in Tulsa, so we're talking about the same situation. I don't have a Kindle Fire and reading on my full-sized iPad is not an option (too bright, too heavy, etc.). I'm also frustrated that the 10/21 email from the library announcing this change conveniently left out this information about Kindle ereaders being excluded, and that the reason for the change was related to privacy concerns, while the library's customer service dept. is blaming it on Amazon. I emailed the library CEO this morning to express my dismay. I know this won't result in any changes, but it made me feel better to register my complaint! I'm exploring the Houston and Brooklyn public library systems, although I too have the same fear as you that after I pay for a non-resident membership, those systems will ditch Overdrive. It's all very frustrating, given the increasing Kindle book prices.


----------



## khintul (Aug 9, 2009)

scully_320, I wondered if maybe we weren't in the same city. Good to meet you! 

For some time now I've been reading numerous discussions about the issue of libraries moving from Overdrive to 3M; Overdrive's costs for books seems to be the deciding factor. I nearly laughed out loud at the email we got implying that this change was due to privacy concerns. Nah, I don't think that's it. The forums at mobileread.com are full of discussions of the issue. 

I get that the library needs to economize wherever they can, and if 3M is truly a cost saving deal, I understand why they'd change. I also wonder if there are that many people using the library with Kindle ereaders; my experience with library personnel has been that they use the term "Kindle" for the Fire units. I have to blame Amazon for this, because when they introduced the Fire they called it the Kindle Fire. They've since gone to just calling it a Fire, but I have several friends who have Fires and simply refer to them as Kindles. 

I also wonder just how many local Kindle ereader owners make use of the library's wonderful selection. I know I've promoted it to all my friends that I know of who have Kindles, but so far I don't know of a one of them who has ventured to look into library books. For what it's worth, the Fire that I have is the little basic $50 version; I just got it out of curiosity and because I love tech gadgets. I just still prefer reading on my Voyage!

I've been using the 3M app since the library added it, and have to say I do like it. Just don't like reading on a tablet. For me the determining factor will be whether once they are our only choice, 3M will have as good a selection as we've been used to. While I've been using it sometimes I find the book I want at Overdrive, sometimes at 3M. Not very many times at all have both services had the same book that I've been looking for. 

I agree with you about not wanting to read a book on a full sized iPad - but you might try downloading the 3M app to your iPad just to give a look and see what you think. Since this is the way things are going for us, we'll have to figure out a way to work with it. 

Karon


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I'd like to make a suggestion for anyone getting a tablet for this 3M thing.  The $50 Fire is cheap but it has a rather poor screen for reading.  It's very low resolution and that matters more with text than with things like games and videos.

Acer has a very high resolution 8" tablet at Amazon for about $130.  That's got a great screen for reading.  It's not as good as e-ink.  No tablet is for reading, but it's every bit as good as an Ipad and it's smaller and a lot cheaper.  It's also very good for games, webbrowsing, etc.

For about $170 you can get a very high resolution 8" Asus tablet which is even better.

If a tablet is what you want to get for 3M these are excellent choices.  If you want to spend less the 8" Fire is a decent choice and it's only $90.  It's not as good as those others but it's very good and a LOT better than the $50 7" Fire.

The thing is if you don't like reading on the $50 Fire you won't really know that you don't like reading on a tablet.  It's just not a good reading device.  It's usable and it's not bad.  It's just not really very good either.

Just my opinion.  I'm not invested in any of them.  I have all of them.

Barry


----------



## khintul (Aug 9, 2009)

Good points Barry.

I don't have the discriminating vision to the degree that I can see the difference in the resolutions. I have an iPad mini as well as the little cheapy Fire, and while I prefer to read on the mini, I still just don't like the tablet reading experience. My daughter is just the opposite, prefers reading on her mini to her Kindle. 

I guess it all boils down to the solution of being able to get library books is going to involve some sort of investment, whether it's buying some tablet or buying another reader that could handle the epub format, or subscribing to another library. If I were not in the position of having multiple ereader choices, I think I'd really consider buying a reader that could use epubs. I think the Kobo Glo HD would probably be my choice; not too pricey and with a Kindle and the Kobo you'd be covered for whatever format was offered.

Karon


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

The other thing to remember about reading on tablets is that the apps do have more customization options for your reading experience.  The new 8" Fire for example has added a light green background as an option to the white/black/sepia that they have been offering as long as I can remember.  I actually like the green OK and have read a few books on the Fire since it was handy and I was too lazy to get up and find my Voyage or Oasis.  So you can experiment with the brightness, the colors, the fonts, the sizes etc.
I'd still rather read on an e-ink Kindle, but the newer options are making the tablet experience more enjoyable.


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

I did not know anything about Overdrive and 3M, but since I plan on getting a Paperwhite soon, I called the college library where I get lots of books through an inter-library loan system called MaineCat and happily the librarian says the the Maine libraries use Overdrive. Yay for me!


----------



## khintul (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, since 12/12, our library has cut the cord with Overdrive, and the patrons have not been pleased with the change.  So they have now announced they will be bringing Overdrive back within 30 days. Don't know if they will be keeping the 3M service, but don't really care. This is good news for Tulsa library patrons!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

khintul said:


> Well, since 12/12, our library has cut the cord with Overdrive, and the patrons have not been pleased with the change. So they have now announced they will be bringing Overdrive back within 30 days. Don't know if they will be keeping the 3M service, but don't really care. This is good news for Tulsa library patrons!


Great news!!! Customers win!

Betsy


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

http://www.maineinfonet.org/faq-regarding-switch-in-platform-for-the-download-library/
In March 2017 the Maine Infonet service is moving from Overdrive to Bibliotheca (formerly called 3M). They say at that website that only about 2000 Mainers will be affected because most people have more than just a dedicated ereader. Oh well. I just downloaded my first epub book and have to read that on my phone or computer with the Overdrive app. I know there is a reader app called Moon+ reader that is popular too and I may have to look at that sometime.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JoanieD said:


> http://www.maineinfonet.org/faq-regarding-switch-in-platform-for-the-download-library/
> In March 2017 the Maine Infonet service is moving from Overdrive to Bibliotheca (formerly called 3M). They say at that website that only about 2000 Mainers will be affected because most people have more than just a dedicated ereader. Oh well. I just downloaded my first epub book and have to read that on my phone or computer with the Overdrive app. I know there is a reader app called Moon+ reader that is popular too and I may have to look at that sometime.




What they don't get is, even if people have more than just a dedicated eReader, they probably PREFER to use the dedicated eReader than a phone or tablet. And, odds are, that dedicated eReader is a KINDLE which doesn't do ePub.

I have access to several libraries . . . . if they drop overdrive to where I can only borrow ePubs, even though I _could_ read them on my phone or tablet, I'd let them know that I'd not be using them any more. The ones I use actually seem to have BOTH services, which is fine . . . serves everyone that way.


----------



## JoanieD (Oct 31, 2016)

I agree, Ann. My preference would be to use my Kindle Paperwhite.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I think part of this is that, while it often seems that ebooks are maturing since there are fewer recent changes, they're still in the very early stages and there's really very little in the way of standards.  Everyone is trying things to see what works.  Nothing is settled about any of this.  It's changing slowly because the traditional publishers are doing their best to slow the ebook system down.  But it's still changing.

My guess is that in a decade or two the ebook market will be totally different than it is today.  I have no idea what will change but I don't think we've seen the big changes yet.

My hope is that there will be some standardization and that, in time, any book we buy/rent/checkout will be useable on any device we might have.  I think it has to happen eventually.  At least I hope so.

Amazon didn't invent any of this but they created the market and they're in control right now and standardizing isn't really to their advantage.  My guess is that will change or they'll lose some of their control to competition in time and maybe then things can become more interchangeable.

Kobo, really Rakuten who owns Kobo, just bought Eastern Europe's largest ebook supplier.  More and more it looks as though they want to compete with Amazon.  They also own Overdrive.  And, just guessing, Amazon probably wants the competition to help them avoid looking like a monopoly.

Ain't progress wonderful. 

Barry


----------



## nikkiknits (Aug 27, 2009)

So...excuse my ignorance - is there a way to convert the epubs to .mobi?

judy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

The freeware program Calibre very easily and quickly converts between epub and mobi as well as quite a few other formats.  If you have an epub book with no DRM you simply drag and drop it and click convert and wait about 20 seconds.  If you already have your Kindle plugged into the same computer it'll even put it on the Kindle for you.  It's as simple as that.

It also has a bulk converter which is just as simple to use.  Select a few books, click convert and it does.

Calibre does a lot of other things as well and it's user interface can be daunting till you're used to it.  But if all you want to do is convert books that's right up front and simple to do.  Just ignore all the other bells and whistles.  Installing Calibre is trivial.  It's an amazing program.  And it's free.

If the book has DRM then you have another issue.  By itself Calibre can't deal with DRM.  For those who don't know, DRM, or Digital Rights Management is a way of encrypting a book so that it can only be read on a particular device.  Amazon, Barnes and Noble, Kobo and most other ebook sellers use it.  It's against the rules of this, and pretty much any forum to discuss how to get around that.  Google is your friend.

Barry


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

> I just found out this morning that our local library is switching from Overdrive to 3M Cloud.
> 
> http://www.3m.com/us/library/eBook/
> 
> ...


After being without Overdrive for a couple of years, our library got Overdrive back a few days ago. I had a library card from the state library so I was using it. Now I have two libraries that I can download from. I have already downloaded a couple kindle books from my library and it is really nice since the libraries don't have the same books. Our library also kept 3M.

I am very pleased that my local library got Overdrive back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's great, Sam!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am wondering if patrons let the library know. I mean for those reading on tablets, it doesn't really matter if its overdrive or 3m. They can load them all on their phones or tablets. But with no overdrive, there is no option for e-readers. I know I would complain right away if my library took overdrive away and tell them why. 

They probably try to allocate their budget the best way and adjust as needed if patrons are not happy. 

Glad you got it back Sam.


----------

